# Digital camera budget <4500rs ($90)



## soyab0007 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am complete noob in this
Looking for Vfm digital camera
budget: <4500rs ($90) 
Will buy from ebay.com as I have few GC..

Found few:
NEW PANASONIC LUMIX DMC-S1 DIGITAL 12.1MP

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Samsung ES65 10.2 MP Digital Camera

Samsung ES9 Digital Camera Black

Which one is better or any other options?


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2012)

If you are gonna buy buy from ebay.com, you will have more options (like Pentax, Ricoh, Leica...) than ebay India. (You may even get it in ebay India but it will be expensive (shipping cost), mostly from US sellers).

If from ebay India, check these threads. I am sure from those you will get some nice cameras to pick.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/149926-new-point-shoot-required-5k.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/148370-need-good-p-s-camera-6-5k.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/150240-new-point-shoot-camera-4-4-5k.html


----------



## soyab0007 (Feb 18, 2012)

Indian seller doesnt have paypal as a payment option
As I am using GC, it will work only with paypal


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2012)

If you are in US, fine. But if you are buying it from India, they may charge for shipping which (the total) may be more than the price without GC from Indian seller. 

For eg: S1 costs $88 (which is Rs. 4400/-) where as from Indian seller the best price will be Rs. 3990/- (There may be some offer if you pay online). If you have coupon, you can use it.

Check these models...

Olympus VG120
Pana S1
Pana LS5
Canon A1200


----------

